
‘A different dimension of loss’: inside the great insect die-off - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/dec/14/a-different-dimension-of-loss-great-insect-die-off-sixth-extinction
======
intended
Like one of those ants in the article, this solitary submission lives
unobserved in an environment filled with tech news.

------
rch
> he has identified more than 1,000 new species of ant, including some whose
> adults feed exclusively on the blood of their own young

Interesting... I'll refrain from making any inane political observations
though.

